# FreeBSD and Ham Radio



## CodeBlock (Sep 28, 2009)

I know some of you guys are ham radio operators (especially because I know some BSD-using hams from IRC).

Anyway, who here is a ham radio op? What is your callsign? Do you use BSD to do any rig-control or logging, etc?


----------



## allbanddxer (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a ham (KG6---)... Maybe you can tell from my user name. Its sad to say but I have not incorporated freebsd with my station yet.  I wish I could run my IRLP node with FREEBSD, but for now I use Ubuntu Server...


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 21, 2009)

allbanddxer said:
			
		

> I am a ham (KG6---)... Maybe you can tell from my user name. Its sad to say but I have not incorporated freebsd with my station yet.  I wish I could run my IRLP node with FREEBSD, but for now I use Ubuntu Server...



Ah alright. I'm a KB3--- but have since moved to 8-land. I never changed the callsign. Anyway neat to see a fellow ham on here.

I've been away from the hobby for some time since moving to 8-land, but I want to get back into it. I think it would do me a world of good, as I remember all the good times I had on the radio back in 3-land.


----------



## unicyclist (Oct 24, 2009)

al7.. here. Not in Alaska ATM, but will return in the not to distant future.
Been using FreeBSD since 2.2.1, but not using it with the radio. Would love to be, but radio isn't even on now due to where I'm living


----------



## Barike (Dec 6, 2010)

New member around here, just getting started and trying to get FreeBSD running on my netbook... I'm licensed as an extra in the ke5--- range, I just never upgraded my call sign. Not currently active as all I have are 2 meter rigs. Figuring out how to integrate FreeBSD into my hobbies is one of my reasons for looking into it further though.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 7, 2010)

I was a ham since I was 14 but let it expire in my 30s. I was WA0---, advanced class. Do they still have that anymore? I got so involved in computers that ham radio fell by the wayside but, interestingly enough, just yesterday I was hunting through my old 73, QST and "Ham Radio" magazines and got the bug to build something.

In the early 70s, we went on Field Day with my St. Louis University club, W0FLN. It was always fun doing: whiskey zero free love now.


----------



## Barike (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, there are only 3 license classes now. Tech, General, and Extra, code isn't needed for any of them since February of 2007 if I recall correctly.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 8, 2010)

That reminds me of another thing from the university club back then. I was a little jealous of one guy who had his extra and could do 28wpm. We were riding a bus somewhere and he was staring at an ad for the longest time. He said he was trying to decode the Morse in the ad but, since we're all used to listening to Morse, not reading it, it took him a while to figure it out.


----------

